# Reducir el consumo de energía de mi modem



## yerkopavez (May 29, 2009)

hola todos   

hace un mes contrate internet y me dieron un router 
el cual anda perfecto lo malo es que la cuenta de electricidad se fue a las nubes
el router funciona a 220v y dice o.5A max 
al calcular el gasto encendido todo el dia todos los dias del mes me sale como 15000 pesos chilenos
lo cual es casi tanto como el plan de internet 
como puedo reducirlo ya que si lo apago el telefono no funciona

espero respondan vale gracias


----------



## sephirot (May 29, 2009)

Hola, no creo que tu router sea el causante de la subida en tu factura de la luz, esos dispositivos tienen un consumo muy discreto.

Lo que tu has visto de 220V, 0,5A max, no es lo que te consume tu router, sino la corriente máxima que puede suministrar el adaptador de corriente que éste incorpora. Para saber realmente su consumo, búscalo en sus especificaciones técnicas, o si tienes un polímetro, mide cuanta corriente está demandando.

Un saludo.


----------



## yerkopavez (May 31, 2009)

lo unico que aparece es eso 
pero se supone que multiplicando esos valores puedo obtener los watts
bueno ademas no mencione que wl router tiene una bateria por si se corta la luz 
la bateria dice 8.4 VDC   ............    2200mAh
Charging Current : 0.115A

que significa todo esto?


----------



## sephirot (May 31, 2009)

Hola, los vatios consumidos por el router no puedes calcularlo con esos valores, ya que ese valor de corriente no es el que realmente está consumiendo. 

En cuanto a lo de la batería, 8,4 VDC indica la tensión de carga, 2200mAh, la capacidad de la batería, y como tu has puesto, los 0,115A indican la corriente de carga, que sólo se hará efectiva cuando la batería esté en carga, que no será siempre. Pero con esos valores no podrías calcular los vatios que realmente consume, ya que como te dije anteriormente, o miras el consumo en el manual del router o mides la corriente con un polímetro. 

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 1, 2009)

Un modem o router no consumen mas de 10W... es imposible que ese sea el motivo del aumento en tu factura!


----------



## S.W.A.T. (Jun 1, 2009)

bueno creo que el aumento en tu factura no se debe al consumo de energia de tu router.la logica me dice que si tienes una o mas computadoras en tu hogar y si estas pasan aproximada 12 horas al dia funcionando dejame decirte que tu recibo se va a las nubes. te digo esto porque yo experimente ese incremento en mi recibo. tengo 3 computadoras las cuales 2 de ellas son usadas aproximadamente 12 horas cada una.la causante del incremento es tu computadora deberias limitarte a usarla menos tiempo si quieres que tu cuenta baje.

saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 1, 2009)

Es cierto lo que dice, es la adicciòn que crea Internet...


----------

